# sno-bear vs. snow sport??



## skinut2234 (Nov 16, 2004)

I have an 2001 F250SD - plenty of power- I too just want to use for my driveway (Paved- 300'), plus maybe some neighbor here and there.- I do not want to buy new-(Just do not have the funds right now)-
Both sno-bear and snow sport look easy to install but you need to angle manually- I'm guessing these are types where you get what you pay for-
I'd like to try and go with a better plow but am concerned with doing the install myself and buying used. I live in Cental NJ and there does not seem to be any dealers around here or many used ones.....
Any advice??


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

If you're wanting to get hydraulic/electric unit but don't have the mechanic expertise and especially the experience in installing plows, I'd advise getting someone to put it on for you. If you buy used, you will need to buy a mount specifically for your type of vehicle since it will need to attach to the frame and conform to the front end/front bumper configuration. If you buy used, make sure you get all lift components, hoses, controller and wiring. Installing a mount for a Fisher MM is $700 at where I have mine done, but this will vary by vehicle, dealer and plow brand. Also, make sure of the physical condition of the plow, A-frame, pump and hoses. My advise - buy new, but that's just me as I detest breakdowns & problems.


----------



## jpunlimited (Aug 12, 2004)

*touch it*

I would recomend that you see the snow sport in person at a dealer or someone who already has one the design is interesting. I ended up getting a meyer. but I went to snow sport first they were going to give me a great price angle and shipping included for $1200 .


----------



## Crumm (Nov 5, 2003)

jpunlimited said:


> I would recommend that you see the snow sport in person at a dealer or someone who already has one the design is interesting.


I believe you can get a free video of the snow sport in action from snow sport. Check out the snow sport dealer forum for information.


----------



## duh (Feb 8, 2004)

i used a snowsport for the past 2 years to do my driveway, it was cheap and easy and did a fair job, not much for scraping. More and more people have asked me to do there driveway so i had a fisher 7.5 RD installed yesterday, Pm me if you have any questions about the snowsport


----------



## skinut2234 (Nov 16, 2004)

Thanks Duh- I tried to PM you but for some reason I can't- Any advice?


----------

